# Nigerian Dwarf lovers/ breeders west coast



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I recently got a breeding pair of ND's and I'm looking to get some more does. I already have Nubians but I think I will switch gears and start with some nice ND's.

So I need some advice, I know a transporter going up to WA in June, I would love to have her bring down a doe (preferably an adult but possibly a weaned kid) I would love to see an udder before I buy a doe but I know if I get a kid it's always a gamble so proven lines are a must!

Here are my new ND's so you know what I'm working with.

Castle Rock Gold Blush















And

Castle Rock Niko








Sorry, Niko doesn't pose lol!

But if anyone has any ideas on which farms I should look into between central ca and WA please let me know! Especially if you know for sure that a farm has a nice doe for sale!

Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you check the breeder listing on the registry website? That will at least get you a starting point to look at websites and see who's animals you like and go from there!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

No, I haven't seen that.. but I may be picking up a doeling this week!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a doeling from Castle Rock Adonis and Willow, but I don't really know if they are proven lines. Anyway, I don't know if this information is even helpful, but being that I'm new at this, I figured I'd just jump in and learn.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm supposed to be going to look at one tomorrow, just waiting on the udder pic


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have some beautiful baby girls for sale. My herd started from Elfin Acres, Bellafire and Blythmore. All great places. 
windingrvrfarm.com


----------

